# Die verschiedenen Computermenschen



## maierchen (29 März 2008)

Was Mann über Computer noch wissen sollte!




Die verschiedenen Computermenschen

Der Chefsoftwareentwickler

Er ist mit seinem Computer fest verwachsen, tippt schneller, als der Computer es verarbeiten kann, denkt in Assembler, übersteht Schocks von 380 V und kennt alle Chips auswendig.


Der Starprogrammierer

Er sitzt 20 Stunden pro Tag am Computer, tippt 10 Wörter pro Sekunde, beherrscht Pascal, BASIC, Assembler, Fortran, Logo, APL, Algol, Prolog und C, hält 220 V aus und kennt alle Handbücher.


Der Diplom-Informatiker

Benutzt seinen Computer 16 Stunden am Tag, tippt 10 Zeichen pro Sekunde, beherrscht Pascal, BASIC, C und Assembler fließend, kann einen heißen Lötkolben kurz anfassen und hat alle Handbücher.


Der Informatiker

Er verbringt seinen Arbeitstag und alle Pausen vor dem Computer, tippt 5 Zeichen pro Sekunde, beherrscht Pascal und BASIC fließend, überbrückt Sicherungen, weiß, wo es in der Bibliothek die Handbücher gibt.


Der Programmierer

Er verbringt nur die reine Arbeitszeit vor dem Computer, tippt wie eine Sekretärin, kann mit Hilfe eines Nachschlagewerkes in Assembler programmieren, kann Sicherungen austauschen und weiß, wo er Handbücher kaufen kann.


Der Informatikstudent

Sitzt als Hobby vor dem Computer, tippt 10 Wörter pro Minute, kann mit Hilfe eines Lehrbuches kleine Pascal-Programme erstellen, kann Batterien im Taschenrechner auswechseln, weiss, dass es Handbücher gibt.


Der User

Sitzt ab und zu am Computer, tippt ein Wort pro Minute, kann kurze BASIC- Programme abtippen, bekommt von einer 9V-Batterie einen Schlag und interessiert sich nicht für Handbücher, weil er sie sowieso nicht versteht.


Das J...

Er weiß gerade eben, was der Bildschirm ist, trifft keine Taste beim ersten Versuch, findet weder die Diskette mit der Programmiersprache, noch könnte er sie einlegen, kann keinen Stecker einstecken, ohne einen Schlag zu bekommen und hat keine Handbücher, weil er sowieso nicht lesen kann. Und wenn er programmiert, dann in PASGOL oder ALFONS 68.


Der Hacker

Er ist eins mit dem Computer, tippt nicht, sondern überträgt seine Gedanken direkt an den Computer, schreibt bei Bedarf schnell selbst eine Programmiersprache, erzeugt die benötigten 220 V selbst und hat alle besseren Handbücher geschrieben.


Der Medieninformatiker

Er sitzt den ganzen Tag vorm Computer und denkt, es wäre das Fenster (irgendjemand hat ihm mal was von Windows erzählt). Er schafft fünf geschweifte Klammern (auf und zu!) pro Stunde und stirbt im Glauben, Mäuse auf dem Schreibtisch zu haben.


Viel Spaß damit!
mfg


----------



## Tokko (29 März 2008)

Ich würde mich wohl eher in die User-Ecke einordnen. Nach dem Motto: "Zu allem fähig, aber zu nichts zu gebrauchen".

Besten Dank maierchen.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------

